# I have to do something re: my periods.



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

x-posted to Health and Healing

I can't take my period anymore.









I have no children, so I don't know if it will change once I go through a pregnancy, but, I've been dealing with awful periods since I was 12 and I just can't take it anymore. I bleed very heavily, and it's often in gushes and clots, which even escape tampons most of the time (plus I HATE to use tampons anyway, as my body is so sensitive to everything). I've gone through 7 pairs of underwear in the last two days. I don't want to leave my bed when I'm on my period, because it's just such a hassle and I'm tired of hiding blood spots on jeans as I try to get home to change.

I've had some different naturopaths and such tell me that I do have endometriosis, but I've never had that confirmed by a "real" doctor (although I put more trust in other types of health care providers anyway). I have horrid cramps throughout my entire period, and somedays just spend literally hours in the bathtub because it's the easiest way to deal with both the pain and the mess.

I'm also tired of the irregular cycle. Sometimes my period comes on CD 24, sometimes CD 31. There's never really any pattern.

I deal with a lot of mental issues during my period, too. I'm on Zoloft so that is controlled a little bit, but not as much as I would like it to be.

I have slipped on using cloth pads, but when I used only cloth, my periods were slightly better. I'm considering seriously starting the pill to see if it helps at all, but I'm *terrified* of the pill. I have never wanted to take it because it scares me so bad.

I need help. Any suggestions, advice, anything, that might help even a little bit. I want to be able to still live my life during the 7-8 days a month when I have my period.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a short term measure, but I read in Marilyn Shannon's Fertility, Cycles, and Nutrition that taking chlorophyll can reduce your bleeding.

In the long term, if you are able, you may want to try making some changes in your diet by adapting it to the principles of the Weston A. Price foundation. Basically, it's referred to as traditional foods. I've read stories on their site of women having severe problems such as yourself by a changing of diet. MDC has a subforum on this topic where you can chat with other moms following this diet. The main thing with WAP principles is the addition of high vitamin cod liver oil which is rich in naturally ocurring Vitamin A. There is evidence that supplementing with this can dramatically help with the heavy bleeding, cramping, etc.

Here's an story you may find interesting:

http://www.westonaprice.org/women/menorrhagia.html


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I hear ya'. There are several things you could try, but it also depends on what your plans are long-term. There are some permanent solutions to reducing/removing your period entirely (that are only appropriate if you are done carrying children), pharmacological solutions if you're not TTCing (other than the pill), and lifestyle changes that may help deal with the flow.

I use super-plus tampons with cloth pad back-up. For me, they typically last 1-1.5 hours, which is enough time to get to a bathroom and change without ruining my clothes. They also make Ultra tampons for even higher absorbancy, but I'd recommend buying those online because I've never found them in the stores. For the cramping, rice socks are helpful, but I also just break down and take ibuprofin if it's really bad.







Also, charting temps may help you get a better idea of how your mood fluctuates throughout your cycle and will give you a heads-up as to when your cycle will show up, which can help a lot in keeping perspective and improving your mood a bit.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

ananas,







i'm sorry...i have dealt with painful heavy periods too, for most of my life. i have found out that this is _not_ normal! and i accepted it for so long. i could not function without taking medication and there were times on my heaviest days i could not leave the house b/c of the bleeding. you do not have to live with this! have you tried TCM and acupuncture? this has been a miracle cure for me. i was skeptical at first, but i can't believe how much it works, i so wish i would have found it a long time ago. (i sound like a commercial) my cramps are so mild and very manageable for the most part now. i am no longer living on ibuprofen (which is really not good for your body). TCM deals a lot with the diet too, some foods make the condition worse. you have choices....i hope you find what works for you and that you can get a handle on this. let us know!


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

You said you have used cloth in the past and it was a little better. In my experience it took my body 3 cycles with NO tampons or regular maxis before I saw a huge difference in my blood loss. I literally went from a 9 day period with 3-4 gusher days down to a 4 day period with only about 18 hours of heavy bleeding. I now use a diva cup with cloth for back-up, but I rarely get anything on the cloth at this point.
Bleached and super absorbant products are potentially very iritating to the body, and can really cause more bloodloss.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

You might see an acupuncturist, and also read "The Infertility Cure" by Randine Lewis. She talks about the causes of heavy periods and cramps. And treating them. Have you read up on the endometriosis diet? It's free of hormones and such. I have a friend who has really improved on a gluten-free diet -- she also cut out a bunch other things, including nightshades (though more for her dd than herself), onions and garlic, sugar, most dairy, rice, and some other things that she was reacting to.


----------

